# LUL Holborn - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All
Well to continue with the LUL visits this time its off to Holborn.
The old name for the station was "British museum" but when the Station was rebuilt and modernised in 1933 the name was changed to Holborn(Kingsway) as the years have gone on the name "Kingsway" has just been dropped from the station signs. This area of the station was the location of the old platforms and the passages for the public.
The platforms were back filled during WW2 and control rooms and offices built on top of them.

This was another permission visit (well sort of) as a member of Subbrit you do now and again get to visit some very off limits locations.

Enjoy.....

The old colours of london underground.







Looking down the abandoned stair case to the abandoned platform area.



















Through the blast doors are the now filled in platforms on top of which offices and other rooms were built in the 1940`s.






After a short walk we found one of the last LUL signs to carry the full station name of Holborn Kingsway.






Well that`s it for Holborn, thanks for looking and I hope you liked what you saw, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so pop over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663422989561
all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2016)

Another brilliant post.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2016)

These are fascinating Newage, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2016)

Good post. Interesting. Were the tracks live?


----------



## Newage (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes the lines were live, we got to the old platforms via a different route.

If you want to see live lines go have a look at my Euston report, we were told
Not to walk past a certain point, just after that a tube train went past us.

Cheers newage


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 16, 2016)

Holborn has 2 abandoned platforms. The one through the door was taken out of use in 1917, while the other continued to service the Aldwych Branch until that closed in 1994. The track is kept in working order, so that the station at Aldwych can be used for filming, but most of this is now done at Charing Cross, unless a period platform scene is required. Having had to haul some camera gear down the stairs at Aldwych, Charing Cross is much easier to work at!

Aldwych also has 2 platforms, one of which closed at the same time as its pair at Holborn. It still contains original track work, with no "Suicide" pit. Funny to think it has not seen a train for almost 100 years!

Fascinating pictures, so many thanks for sharing


----------



## Newage (Jan 17, 2016)

Cheers for the extra info Noiseboy72.

Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wonderful signage,thanks for showing.


----------

